# Code 3 Amber Lights, any good?



## DieselDan172 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying this light, anyone have experience?
Is the Suction Magnet mount better than reg. Magnet mount?
Thanks,
Dan

http://cgi.ebay.com/CODE-3-SUCTION-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Great Bar. Offer him $120 w/free shipping and see if he bites. Your getting the best of both worlds, The Magnet Mounts and also the Suction Cups. Basically think of it as a Magnet Mount with rubber on the bottom of the magnets that hold your bar tighter.

Remember, It's a Halogen Rotator bar so you'll hear the motors. Good Bar!


----------



## DieselDan172 (Dec 30, 2008)

when you say you'll hear the motors on the light, how loud is it? 
will I hear it vibrating on the roof?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

i have one and with the heat running and the window open you wont here it. it is a good light for the price.it is not loud at all. 120 is a good deal.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

I was looking into one of these as well. Honestly, I wish it didn't have so many options so my choice would be easier. I just want something simple. what are the cons to this light?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Schwinn68;747472 said:


> I was looking into one of these as well. Honestly, I wish it didn't have so many options so my choice would be easier. I just want something simple. what are the cons to this light?


con is it is a dual rotator that uses more power then a LED or Strobe, but other then that i have gone two seasons with mine and still runing strong. i have some threads on here with pics of my truck and the light on top.and a few videos.here is a link

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=73349


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah when/if you hear the motors it won't be loud at all. Like was said earlier... heater and window open you won't hear it. Also you can turn the radio on and you won't notice it.

I'm an old fashion light type of guy and I love the halogens. The don't wash out in the sun and also they pack a punch on getting peoples attention. You also won't have to worry that much about freezing of the lense. Easy to change the bulb(s).

One thing also is that if your bulb goes out you can change it easily. With the LED's you have to change the whole module and strobes can discharge if you don't know what your doing and possibly get zapped. Depending on what your driving strobes just may make a sound coming through your radio.

Look at the pics that are placed on here. Yeah the light is bigger than an LED but hey... It's simple, Easy to maintain and with the economy... decent price!


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

Burkartsplow;747540 said:


> con is it is a dual rotator that uses more power then a LED or Strobe, but other then that i have gone two seasons with mine and still runing strong. i have some threads on here with pics of my truck and the light on top.and a few videos.here is a link
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=73349


I remember looking through that thread when you started it. Which model did you get and how did you wire it in? I'm looking at getting the magnetic mount because it has a cord that plugs into the cigarette lighter and has a switch. I've got an extended cab so I was going to route the wire pretty much the same way you did. I've got the snowplow package with the aux light switch but I don't like to do wiring so I'll probably leave the plug


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

there's a similar light with dual strobes on the net for $150 with free shipping if you'd rather have the strobes.
http://www.oviedosafetylights.com/R...an_Series_Lightbars_Dual_Strobe_Beacon_Lights


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

show-n-go;747962 said:


> there's a similar light with dual strobes on the net for $150 with free shipping if you'd rather have the strobes.
> http://www.oviedosafetylights.com/R...an_Series_Lightbars_Dual_Strobe_Beacon_Lights


You'll like the dual rotator version better. Speaking from experience with both.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Schwinn68;747801 said:


> I remember looking through that thread when you started it. Which model did you get and how did you wire it in? I'm looking at getting the magnetic mount because it has a cord that plugs into the cigarette lighter and has a switch. I've got an extended cab so I was going to route the wire pretty much the same way you did. I've got the snowplow package with the aux light switch but I don't like to do wiring so I'll probably leave the plug


I have the 420 dual rotator with magnetic mount, but it is permantely mounted to the pro rack with a couple of screws, but i left the magents on as you can see from the picture. it was easier to mount it that way with leaving the magents on.I use the aux lighting switch that come with the truck. All you have to do is find the wires in the headboard and run them to the 3 brakelight. I went to napa and got a nice rubber quick disconnect and hooked one the wires in the truck and other side to the wires of the light. I had to cut the amber wire, but i kept it if i ever want to run it through the lighter. I drilled small hole in the bottom of the 3rd brakelight and ran it out from there and connected them with the rubber qucik connect and put electrical tape around the outside to keep elements out. Put a little silcone around the hole in the brake light and you are ready to go. I can take it on and off in 5 seconds. it works perfect, plus the aux plug in the truck burns up from the light. burned up 2 of them.That is why i ran it to the aux switch in the truck instead. it has a fuse and relay. It is very simple. pretty much plug and play. good luck and like said eariler during the day it is more noticeable.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

thats a good light but its not whelen


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

Fiafighterdude;748525 said:


> thats a good light but its not whelen


what's the difference between this and a whelen? seems like they are about the same light and I think the code 3 has a more modern look to it.


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

I have one of these also. Target tech. $100. Permanent mount. Boxy looking. Would prefer more modern look. 4 years old. Works great, bright, attention getter. Pleased with it.


----------



## DieselDan172 (Dec 30, 2008)

I got my light today, wow is that thing bright! really nice light. I got it for $150 Shipped.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

DieselDan172;751714 said:


> I got my light today, wow is that thing bright! really nice light. I got it for $150 Shipped.


You get that code3?


----------



## DieselDan172 (Dec 30, 2008)

Pirsch;751725 said:


> You get that code3?


Yup, ordered on Tuesday & Recieved it today. Couldn't believe how bright it was when the sun went down.


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

I got the same thing with fast rotators I think from the same place.
Great light. Got the suction/magnet mount, have been on the super slab doing 75 with a 20mph headwind and not a flinch.


----------



## Bud61 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Amber Code 3 blowning fuses*

I have the PSE amber Code 3 and I plug into the lighter and I keep blowing fuses. Are all of the above hard wired?


----------



## DieselDan172 (Dec 30, 2008)

Bud61;765696 said:


> I have the PSE amber Code 3 and I plug into the lighter and I keep blowing fuses. Are all of the above hard wired?


I blew my Cig. Lighter Fuse when I first tried it.

If you use the 12V accessorie outlet it should be fine.


----------



## Bud61 (Mar 5, 2009)

I did that and that blew also after a extended time


----------



## dvblandscaping (Apr 7, 2009)

*make it three*

just bought the same light. no suction mount though. just magnets. saved 15 bucks... im cheap what can I say. will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## dvblandscaping (Apr 7, 2009)

after the first storm here... this thing blows fuses like crazy... in both cigar lighter and 12v. any suggestions?


----------



## Racer593 (Aug 20, 2009)

Bud61;765696 said:


> I have the PSE amber Code 3 and I plug into the lighter and I keep blowing fuses. Are all of the above hard wired?


Same here. Going to a switch and weatherpack plug this season. They get the cigarette plug hot after 5-6 hrs of running even through the 12v acc plug.

Chris


----------



## dvblandscaping (Apr 7, 2009)

interesting weatherpack plug... this will keep it removable eh? Where are you wiring it to? I would switch to the same setup becuase mine blows fuses after about 30 minutes.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i can set you guys up with weatherpacks....

also.....they ALL f-up the cig lighter......it's too much of a draw with the high speed and dual halogens


----------



## dvblandscaping (Apr 7, 2009)

details on this? Is it just a simple 3 pin? Or is it more complicated?


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I have one thats 3 years old, and I just bought another, haven't had any problems, but they're hardwired.


----------



## John911 (Mar 7, 2006)

DieselDan hit the nail -- use the power port.

Dirty or aged or overused cigarette plugs are the typical cause of heat problems -- due to poor connection between plug and socket.


----------



## dvblandscaping (Apr 7, 2009)

will re wire today. may post pics if i get a chance.


----------

